# reel mag's



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Ryan the avet is next .


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Sweet! He magged my Accurate Jigmaster, and 555GS yesterday evening as well. Thanks again Ryan.


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

need to get my avet magged as well as a couple of other reels. wheres this guy located and what does it cost ??


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't understand,,,The reel has an aluminum spool. How do the mags change anything?
Do they rub on the spool?


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Ryan aka idwineasy send him a pm .


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

lunkerbrad said:


> Ryan aka idwineasy send him a pm .


He works for home cooked meals, and a pitcher of iced tea.


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

JD761 said:


> He works for home cooked meals, and a pitcher of iced tea.


how bout hooters wings and a pitcher of ice cold beer.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> I don't understand,,,The reel has an aluminum spool. How do the mags change anything?
> Do they rub on the spool?


 A rapidly moving magnetic field comes into close contact with the aluminum and a small electric charge is induced into the metal. This swirling charge is an eddy current. It produces a field of energy that has a polarization state that is equal to the polarization state of the magnetic field the magnets have created. Think of two magnets pushing against each other when the same poles are facing. In other words a repelling force is created and this is why the spin of the spool is braked.

http://www.physlink.com/Education/AskExperts/ae527.cfm


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

And the faster the spool turns, the more braking effect there is. As the spool slows the effect is reduced. The spool does not have to be made of a magnetic metal, but it does have to be a conductive metal, and I don't know of any metals that aren't conductive to some degree. Anybody ever mag a pro-gear?(albacore special 542)


Team Buddhahead said:


> A rapidly moving magnetic field comes into close contact with the aluminum and a small electric charge is induced into the metal. This swirling charge is an eddy current. It produces a field of energy that has a polarization state that is equal to the polarization state of the magnetic field the magnets have created. Think of two magnets pushing against each other when the same poles are facing. In other words a repelling force is created and this is why the spin of the spool is braked.
> 
> http://www.physlink.com/Education/AskExperts/ae527.cfm


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

pg542 i figured the albacore would not need any mags . but i guess i could be wrong. i guess ill try to mag my pg yts. gotta order me some rare earth mags.

fabian


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

order a bunch... you can stick 1/2 a sunday paper to the fridge with them... kids love em too


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

JWS said:


> how bout hooters wings and a pitcher of ice cold beer.


yep


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Most of the time it does alright, but when the onshore wind picks up pretty strong, it will show me just how un-talented my thumb is. My old 980's, 990's, I can heave'em fearlessly dead into 25mph and no troubles. Different story w/Albacore though. My old 541 did'nt give me as much trouble as my 542. Shoulda never parted with it. .....Jim


fabian31268 said:


> pg542 i figured the albacore would not need any mags . but i guess i could be wrong. i guess ill try to mag my pg yts. gotta order me some rare earth mags.
> 
> fabian


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks for the explanation buddhahead.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

pg542 said:


> And the faster the spool turns, the more braking effect there is. As the spool slows the effect is reduced. The spool does not have to be made of a magnetic metal, but it does have to be a conductive metal, and I don't know of any metals that aren't conductive to some degree. Anybody ever mag a pro-gear?(albacore special 542)


This is true, but a big part of how much breaking you get is determend by how well the metal conducts electricity - it's internal resistance. Aluminum had low resistance (that's why it's used to make wire) so you get a strong breaking force. Bronze has a much higher resistance, so bronze spools won't have as much breaking force - so you will need more magnets.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

OK guys why do yall use mags anyways.
I mean i'm 16 and can only cast about 30-35 yards on a good day but the only time i get back lashes is when I wip the rod aruond at 90 to nothen and then I get a birds nest to put eagles to shame.
But still when I cast normaly I dont use that much pressure. 
so whats the problum here?
Does it mater that i'm casting a wide and nerrow jigmaster and sqwiders?
or is it just the way you lerned and what you lerned on thingy.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I go light on mags... I have one in my Penn 555 because I may be casting 1/2 a whiting into a stiff wind in chest high waves at midnight... its a larger reel and I really don't expect to get a lot of distance out of it... mag controls spool enough so that I rarely backlash... I cast an Abu Blue Yonder wide open with no mags... why slow it down? It was made to fly. I've got 2 reels, Penn 525 and Abu Mag Elite with adjustable mags... if you ever get a chance to cast a reel such as this, you will understand... you can adjust resistance depending on the wind, weight and resistance of weight/bait, etc so that you can max casts in a variety of conditions

mags set to highest setting will literally let you sling the heck out of a bait with little or no thumb pressure on the spool until the bait hits the water

anybody really interested in casting distance needs to check the breakaway forums where the competitive casters can offer much more expert opinion

jc


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

*Why Use Magnets?*



Puppy Drum said:


> OK guys why do yall use mags anyways.
> I mean i'm 16 and can only cast about 30-35 yards on a good day but the only time i get back lashes is when I wip the rod aruond at 90 to nothen and then I get a birds nest to put eagles to shame.
> But still when I cast normaly I dont use that much pressure.
> so whats the problum here?
> ...


 When your casting conventional bait cast reels like the Squidder and Jigmaster, or even the smaller ABU types, most use the bearing tension to control the spool when casting. Most of the time the rule is to set the tension so that in a free spool condition, when the spool is released you can just stop the weight of your rig when the spool is released and then back off just a touch. Most learned this from using smaller reels such as the ABU's when casting lures.

THe issue is when adjusting in this way, the tension sometimes is more than is necessary or it can in some instances actually put too much tension on the axle of the spool and do more harm than good. The magnets allow you to back off the bearing cap so that you have only enough tension on the end of the axle to keep the spool centered, more or less no tension, then use the magnetic properties to control the speed of the spool. The closer to the spool the more drag induced by the magnets. Also the bigger or stronger the magnet, the more force is applied, and the slower the spool rotates. I have actually magged a Jigmaster to the point that it would stop an 8oz weight in mid air under a heavy cast after only going about 20 yds, and the same reel under a light cast would easily get out much further. As mentioned the faster the spool revolves the more force is applied to and extent.

There are several ways to mag reels in order to tune them up really nice. The Jigmasters and Squidders are some of the easiest as they have the easily removable side cover which was originally designed for a quick spool change. The magnets can be set inside these covers in small cups which allow you to add or remove the number as needed. Most find that 2 or 3 of the 1/4" x 1/4" in a Squidder or the bigger 3/8"x 0.10" in the Jigmaster are plenty. However, once you get to playing with things and figure out how it all works together, the combinations can be however suits you the best. The magnets can also be turned in different directions so that it makes them more or less powerful adding a touch more fine tuning. If you had 3 inserted, and had them set to .050" away from the edge of the spool, you could turn two of them "+" side out and the middle one "-" side out and have your mid range setting. Then by swapping ends with the middle one, you can make them stronger or vice versa by flipping all of them to "-" out you can reduce the power. Likewise in some cases you can install a threaded adjuster so that you can simply use one strong magnet and move it closer or further away from the spool face. This is the way that most all of your adjustable mag controls work. They simply use a varity of means to move the magnets closer or further from the face of the spool.

As mentioned the aluminum spools work the best for this application, however with a little handy work most any spool can be fixed to work. The main thing is how much clearance there actually is between the side plate and the spool face, and how much room you have to work with on the inside. Granted in most situations the average caster will not likly know how far they can really cast until they have a side by side comparrison between two identical reels. Once they see the difference though it is really hard not to want to use all the benifits the magnets can provide. There are many who can control a variety of reels with no magnetic control, however when your fishing at night or when conditions change it is nice to know you can release your cast under full power and not have to worry about picking out the results or breaking off under load.


----------

